# Revd. G. H. Kersten



## yeutter (Apr 14, 2009)

The Wikipedia article on Gerrit Hendrik Kersten 
Gerrit Hendrik Kersten - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
focuses on his political career not on his accomplishments as a leader of the Netherlands Reformed Congregations or as a theologian. It does not even provide a bibliography of his writings. It would be nice if someone who is familiar with his works would take on the task of providing additional biographical information for the wikipedia article.


----------



## VilnaGaon (May 2, 2009)

I enjoyed his Reformed Dogmatics. I found it concise and to the point. Perfect for laymen like myself.


----------

